# great polish for GRP



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I bought this at the Dusseldorf show

http://www.yachticon.de/Caravan-RV-...bbing-Comounds-Waxes/Rubbing-500-ml::342.html

It has done a fantastic job of bringing the GRP front of My Arto back up. I had previously tried various other products, this is clearly the best.

Jon


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks like the perfect thing to bring up my Luton,I don't suppose you know of a UK supplier.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I use products from the International range on my GRP surfaced Rapido and it still shines like now five years on.
http://iyp.yachtpaint.com/uk/


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I use MER - excellent on GRP


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

As far as I know its only avalailable onlne or at shows

I ve used Mer for years but it wouldnt touch the GRP when it statrted to fade.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I have used this, it works for me.

http://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/p-209-farecla-gel-coat-restorer-wax-500-ml.aspx

Dont know if iI have done the link right but I guess cut and paste otherewise.

Vanroyce


----------

